# Offshore



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking into an offshore tip from POC the week of July 9-11. Recommendations. One day. Whatever is legal. 3-6 guys. With all the goofy seasons not sure whatâ€™s available. Who wonts to take us?


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/MEe5NZrlwXEHeEjO/txfishingguide.com


----------

